# Liddell = LHW Champion



## Andrew Green (Apr 16, 2005)

By KO in the first round, came out swinging and put him out fast.

  Little dissapointing how fast it was over...  but thats the sport.

  Couture was out for a good 30 - 60 sec, came too and congratulated Liddell saying he had deserved that belt for a long time.

 When asked whats next, Liddell says he wants the Pride belt


----------



## kempo108 (Apr 17, 2005)

liddell did a great job. but i think the fight of the night was hughs and trigg. everyone at my party thought hughs was done, but i said its not over yet and hughs came back to win the same way he beat trigg last time.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 17, 2005)

This was the first Couture fight I was able to see live.  I am a little disappointed that it wasn't an all out til then end type of fight but Liddell did a good job and it looked like Randy was out before he hit the ground.  All in all a good night of fighting.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 17, 2005)

Liddell and Couture both impressed me with the way they comported themselves after the fight.  Too often we see MMA guys with way too much ego and this combined with the often "graphic" nature of the bouts gives the UFC and such a bad name in the eyes of the non MA public.  Regardless of what you may think of the reality show you have to admit that it did a lot to bring attention to the sport.


----------



## dsp921 (Apr 17, 2005)

Results in the title, no spoiler alert....
Guess it saved me the time it would take to watch the tape....


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Apr 17, 2005)

A lot of crap being talked about Chuck before this fight. I guess now there'll be a lot less.  Chuck fought the fight he wanted to, and redeemed himself.


----------



## Sapper6 (Apr 17, 2005)

of course Chuck won.  would you have expected anything different?  it's called marketing people.  gotta keep the spirit alive.  please don't believe that was a real fight.


----------



## Marginal (Apr 17, 2005)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> of course Chuck won.  would you have expected anything different?  it's called marketing people.  gotta keep the spirit alive.  please don't believe that was a real fight.



I was pretty sure that was the case once Hogan leg dropped Randy.


----------



## Fight with attitude (Apr 17, 2005)

I didn't see the show...I watched the frist fight and was so bored that I turned it off but anyways if it was fake (a work) it would not have gone 1 round. That would be one of the dumbest things to do booking wise...telling him to get KOed in the first round would only hurt Randy's start power. This fight was not a work.


----------



## relytjj (Apr 17, 2005)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> of course Chuck won. would you have expected anything different? it's called marketing people. gotta keep the spirit alive. please don't believe that was a real fight.


  Are you kidding? Did you even watch the fight? 

 If your calling that marketing, I'd sure like to study some of it. Randy over-committed himself and gave Chuck the opening for a right cross. Chuck landed a huge one, and lights out. 

 There is no way the UFC would fix a fight when they are on the cusp of breaking into the mainstream. If the public found out it would destroy the sport here in the U.S.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Apr 18, 2005)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> of course Chuck won. would you have expected anything different? it's called marketing people. gotta keep the spirit alive. please don't believe that was a real fight.


The moon landing was faked too. It was done on a soundstage in Hollywood. The aluminum foil helps to keep the control beams out, man. My favorite part was how they faked the shockwave going through Randy's head. Now that's impressive.  Or the fake way that Randy's head bounced off of the canvas when Chuck hammered it with a right after he was "pretending" to be unconcious.


----------



## Pittbull (Apr 18, 2005)

I wanted Chuck to win but I never thought he would ko Randy.I mean this is the firt time Randy has been koed and he's been hit by some big fighters in the past.As for the fight being fixed please put the crack pipe down and step away.


----------



## Sapper6 (Apr 18, 2005)

i'm glad you guys enjoyed it.  chuck winning the rematch was a guaranteed thing.  i guess you guys missed all the promotional ads leading up to the match for the past couple weeks, totally Liddell heavy.  i called this match when i first heard they were going at it again.  i guess i need to move to vegas.


----------



## CMack11 (Apr 19, 2005)

sgtmac_46 said:
			
		

> The moon landing was faked too. It was done on a soundstage in Hollywood. The aluminum foil helps to keep the control beams out, man. My favorite part was how they faked the shockwave going through Randy's head. Now that's impressive. Or the fake way that Randy's head bounced off of the canvas when Chuck hammered it with a right after he was "pretending" to be unconcious.


Don't forget about that fake glassy-eyed look Randy had for about 5 minutes after gettting 'knocked out'.


----------



## 7starmantis (Apr 19, 2005)

Man I wanted Randy to win, but he came in, fought Chuck's fight which was his biggest mistake, dropped his guard and bam....it was over. I do wounder what if any the eye shot had to do with it, but thats the way it goes, I like Chuck so I'm ok with him being champion.......*for now.

*7sm


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 19, 2005)

I missed the fight unfortunately.  I have heard alot of people talking about Chuck eye gouging Randy prior to the flurry of strikes that put him down.  Did anyone see this or is there a clip of the event?  I did watch the Chuck vs. Tito fight and in that fight he did hit tito with an eye gouge via thumb before he gave him a flurry of strikes that put him down.

Either way it goes to show that at the top of the game any two fighters can beat the other on any given night. Props to both for stepping up.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 19, 2005)

It was accidental, they seperated and he had it looked at, nothing wrong so they continued.  Might have been a thumb, or even just the corner of the glove.  It happened when he was getting punched...

 Randy took a few heavy hits that day...

 Sure a change from last time where Randy was outstriking him, I think it just came down to strategy and what they expected the other guy to do.  A 3rd fight could go either way, as could have that one.


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks Andrew,  like I said I didn't see it and folks were making it sound as if the two happened almost at the same time with no pause for the ref to look at it.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 19, 2005)

Randy's eyes seem to always be in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## JDenz (Apr 20, 2005)

that is because Randys head is always forwars in that clinch position that he gets hit in trying to get the dominate ties same thing happened agian after the eye poke and Randy went down.  That is his only weakness he has never fixed.  The transition from striking to wrestling is weak for him he gets caught with his hands down alot, Belfot, Rizzo, titto, and Lidell have all hit him because of this but only Liddell put him down.  The thing is that is what lets him always dominate the clinch.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Apr 20, 2005)

> The moon landing was faked too. It was done on a soundstage in Hollywood. The aluminum foil helps to keep the control beams out, man. My favorite part was how they faked the shockwave going through Randy's head. Now that's impressive. Or the fake way that Randy's head bounced off of the canvas when Chuck hammered it with a right after he was "pretending" to be unconcious.


oh thanks, I needed a good hard laugh to brighten my day. Thanks.




> Are you kidding? Did you even watch the fight?
> 
> If your calling that marketing, I'd sure like to study some of it. Randy over-committed himself and gave Chuck the opening for a right cross. Chuck landed a huge one, and lights out.
> 
> There is no way the UFC would fix a fight when they are on the cusp of breaking into the mainstream. If the public found out it would destroy the sport here in the U.S.


relytjj, that is exactly why the fight would not be a fix. And you won't see a fix in major MMA events for a long time to come. Unless it is a work by an individual fighter. The organizations have way too much money to lose if they were to get caught fixing a fight, and a championship match on top of it.   Also, come on, you can fake a knock down, you can even fake being able to get up. But the glassy eyes, and look of confusion when he opened his eyes could not have been faked. If so, it was so convincing, Randy should be nominated for an Oscar. Anyone who has been KO'd or KO'd someone else, will never forget that look. It can't be faked. 

I loved that Liddell won the fight, he deserved the belt for quite some time. But as happy as I was, I have to agree the fight of the night was the Matt Hughes and Frank Trigg fight. We were all on our feet at my house. That was incredible.


----------



## JDenz (Apr 20, 2005)

good points my man.  I think you are wrong about the worked fights though, Pride is still not above doing them as well as the other smaller japenese shows that mix pro wrestling and MMa.  Hughes trigg #2 fight of 2005.


----------



## hwarang (May 27, 2005)

chuck lidell is awesome ive liked this guy ever since he knocked out that big guy kevin randallman in the first round in like 20 secodns with a round kick


----------

